# Airbnb



## KG5 (Mar 21, 2016)

Afternoon all

We are a family of 4 planning to move to Spain (east of Malaga around Rincon) this year.

My question to all is - can you convert an Airbnb short term holiday let into something more permanent?

Benefits to me include not needing to sort your own bills out though you could do that yourself if a longer term agreement was in place.

We plan to live there for a year only but wouldn't rule out staying for good if the experience proved such a success that we didn't want to return.

My only concern is how you register for schools - though I believe a simple rental contract is all you need.

Thanks

KG


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

KG5 said:


> Afternoon all
> 
> We are a family of 4 planning to move to Spain (east of Malaga around Rincon) this year.
> 
> ...


I wouldn't think so - highly unlikely.

Registering for schools is simple. You need NIE's, padron/residencia and (in most cases) medicals for the children.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Not sure what you are asking - you want to stay long-term in an AirBnB? That would be up to the owners, surely?

After three months in Spain you will have to join the register of foreign residents, and to do that you will need to prove you have an income and some sort of health insurance. See the Useful Information thread for more details.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Certainly in Torre del Mar, which is also East of Málaga, lots of rental properties are available for rentals of up to six months in the winter (or for as long as October to May, sometimes) at reasonable monthly rents, but definitely not for the summer months as landlords can get much higher weekly rents during those times. Sometimes even properties advertised as long term rentals will state "not available June-September".


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

KG5 said:


> Afternoon all
> 
> We are a family of 4 planning to move to Spain (east of Malaga around Rincon) this year.
> 
> ...


:welcome:

Yes of course an Airbnb let can be changed to a long term arrangement. It's between you & the owner. Personally I wouldn't do so without a proper, legal, residential contract though.

For your children to attend school, you need to be on the padrón. Certainly in my area, & in others, they scrutinise rental contracts to make sure that they are residential contracts, rather than holiday lets, when you go to register.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

xabiachica said:


> :welcome:
> 
> Yes of course an Airbnb let can be changed to a long term arrangement. Personally I wouldn't do so without a proper, legal, residential contract though.
> 
> For your children to attend school, you need to be on the padrón. Certainly in my area, & in others, they scrutinise rental contracts to make sure that they are residential contracts, rather than holiday lets, when yuo go to register.


They are doing that in my area, too. I went with a lady who is in the process of moving here from Australia to help her sign on the padrón and they insisted that her rental contract should be registered with the Registro de Propriedades.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Lynn R said:


> They are doing that in my area, too. I went with a lady who is in the process of moving here from Australia to help her sign on the padrón and *they insisted that her rental contract should be registered with the Registro de Propriedades*.


Wow - even better!

It's only a matter of time until this becomes the norm imo - it stops owners not paying tax on the income, & affords everyone more security


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

xabiachica said:


> Wow - even better!
> 
> It's only a matter of time until this becomes the norm imo - it stops owners not paying tax on the income, & affords everyone more security


I agree that more control on these things is a good thing, but who are the Junta Municipal to dictate that registering the let with the Registro de Propriedades is obligatory, when by law it is not?
I don't believe that they have the power to insist on that.

Even the apartment I let through the Madrid town hall letting scheme is not registered in the Registro. There is no requirement for us to do it and to be honest, if a tenant told me that I had to do it so that he could get on the padrón I would argue the case.

I wonder if the same municipality insists that Spanish tenants have their rental agreement in the Registro, or if this was just because the applicant was a foreigner....


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Overandout said:


> I agree that more control on these things is a good thing, but who are the Junta Municipal to dictate that registering the let with the Registro de Propriedades is obligatory, when by law it is not?
> I don't believe that they have the power to insist on that.
> 
> Even the apartment I let through the Madrid town hall letting scheme is not registered in the Registro. There is no requirement for us to do it and to be honest, if a tenant told me that I had to do it so that he could get on the padrón I would argue the case.
> ...


Well, certainly the estate agent my acquaintance rented the apartment through (a Spanish agent, by the way, not a foreign one) seemed well aware that this is standard practice by the Vélez-Málaga Ayuntamiento, when I spoke to her on the telephone about it.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Overandout said:


> I agree that more control on these things is a good thing, but who are the Junta Municipal to dictate that registering the let with the Registro de Propriedades is obligatory, when by law it is not?
> I don't believe that they have the power to insist on that.
> 
> Even the apartment I let through the Madrid town hall letting scheme is not registered in the Registro. There is no requirement for us to do it and to be honest, if a tenant told me that I had to do it so that he could get on the padrón I would argue the case.
> ...


Can't a town hall make its own rules with in its area?
They make up things to tax willy nilly, like gate width or number of trees/ out houses/ snails in garden/ number of beers in fridge... Ok some of those are made up, but can they? Can't they?


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Can't a town hall make its own rules with in its area?
> They make up things to tax willy nilly, like gate width or number of trees/ out houses/ snails in garden/ number of beers in fridge... Ok some of those are made up, but can they? Can't they?


Having looked at this document from our Ayuntamiento's website, I'd say you are right. It's all in that last sentence:-

"The responsible department can ask for any other complementary documents necessary ..." 


http://www.velezmalaga.es/contenido/datos/tramites/documentos/abdc0c_Nota-informativa-en-Ingles.pdf


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

Lynn R said:


> Having looked at this document from our Ayuntamiento's website, I'd say you are right. It's all in that last sentence:-
> 
> "The responsible department can ask for any other complementary documents necessary ..."
> 
> ...


Sorry to get all "legal" but that was my point, logging a private let in el Registro is NOT *necessary*!!

The town hall certainly has power to set local planning rules, traffic regulations and such, but they cannot change or overrule national legislation!

Obviously I am not suggesting that anyone enters a legal battle with their town hall. Just go with the flow and do what they ask, but personally I think it is a step too far. That's all.


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

Just out of interest, in these cases where the tenant needs to get his rental contract registered, who pays?

It would seem logical that the tenant pays as he gets the "benefit" and I can-t see many landlords wanting to do this because they will have to get the entry in the register lifted in order to be able to do anything with the property (i.e. let t it to someone else when the tenant does a runner, or sell it...)


----------

